# Tuner Wanted (Central Alberta)



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

I need someone to "properly" setup my dsp and gains and such
Will travel anywhere between Calgary and Edmonton.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

What did you have in mind? I have an rta setup and can most definitely help you in tuning. I am no expert tho - I'll warn you there. I have been told that I do seem to know what I am doing hiowever:blush:. For gain setting I would suggest a shop that has an o-scope. Mobile Solutions in Calgary is the place that I got to do mine and I recommend them. I think there are a couple shops in Red Deer that might be able to do this too for a small fee. What is your setup too? It might be just cool to meet up and hear one anothers setups too if nothing else.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Also, what dsp are you talking about having setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm going to set the gains using a multimeter and a 1Khz test tone.
The system is a Alpine Cda-117, alpine mrx-f65 4x110rms, focal 165vb components in the front, Focal 165ca1 coax in the back. a 300w rms Kenwood monoblock in a Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1.
I ordered a MiniDSP 2x4 and am hoping it will be here by Friday.

Meeting up one weekend would be great.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm going to set the gains using a multimeter and a 1Khz test tone.
> The system is a Alpine Cda-117, alpine mrx-f65 4x110rms, focal 165vb components in the front, Focal 165ca1 coax in the back. a 300w rms Kenwood monoblock in a Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1.
> I ordered a MiniDSP 2x4 and am hoping it will be here by Friday.
> 
> Meeting up one weekend would be great.


Sounds like your going about the correct way. An o-scope is alot more accurate way to do it however. I am not familiar with the minidsp but I'm sure it is pretty easy to get setup. Pretty good equipment too overall. Personally, I'd ditch the rears and run active on the front comps - way more control and you have the processing necessary. What kind of vehicle too and what is your goal - sq I would assume by your equipment choices?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

james2266 said:


> Sounds like your going about the correct way. An o-scope is alot more accurate way to do it however. I am not familiar with the minidsp but I'm sure it is pretty easy to get setup. Pretty good equipment too overall. Personally, I'd ditch the rears and run active on the front comps - way more control and you have the processing necessary. What kind of vehicle too and what is your goal - sq I would assume by your equipment choices?


I've got lots of headroom on the amp, the components are only rated for 70w rms, so was figuring I'd set the front gain to about 70w at 25 (out of 35) on the volume on the HU. I like being immersed in sound, don't really like having a front stage.. The F65 actually isn't in yet, hoping it will be in next week, I currently have a 50w rms x4 alpine powering all 4 that will be sitting around once the new amp comes in.
Yes, I just want a really nice sounding system, it's in a 06 Ford Escape.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

I see. I have actually thought about getting a little rear fill back into my ride but no room for another amp really, no money for it either and my processor doesn't have any spare channels at the moment. Anyways, let me know if you wanna meet up somewhere sometime when you are down in Calgary. It would be cool to talk to someone that appreciates good sound and isn't trying to sell me something if ya know what I mean


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like I have the weekend of the 14th off. Sometimes hard to schedule stuff working 60ish hours a week.
I'd love to keep the alpine I have now for the rear speakers, but no extra outputs on the DSP to limit the frequencies (was thinking 200Hz - 3kHz), plus like you said, no place really to mount a third amp unless I was to make a false floor in the hatch and that is way out of my league. lol


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like I have the weekend of the 14th off. Sometimes hard to schedule stuff working 60ish hours a week.
> I'd love to keep the alpine I have now for the rear speakers, but no extra outputs on the DSP to limit the frequencies (was thinking 200Hz - 3kHz), plus like you said, no place really to mount a third amp unless I was to make a false floor in the hatch and that is way out of my league. lol


I think I am off that weekend. Drop me a PM when we get closer to that date and maybe we can meet up somewhere.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

contact Shaughnessy Murley at Vision Electronics in Red Deer, a great guy and very good installer.

b


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> contact Shaughnessy Murley at Vision Electronics in Red Deer, a great guy and very good installer.
> 
> b


Woah Bing, you know guys up here? I'm impressed. Personally, I have absolutely zero luck with Visions but I haven't tried that shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not to fond of the Visions here. I've had some work done there, remote start with alarm and nothing but issues with the alarm that they failed to resolve, but the biggest beef though is their constant bashing of other installers. 
Funny story about the Red Deer Visions, the ex-wife had a remote start installed in her car, about a year later started having issues with it so she took it in for them to look at. The installer comes out to talk to her and asks her where she got it installed cause whoever did it did a horrible job. She pulls out her receipt and says it was installed here. lol


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not to fond of the Visions here. I've had some work done there, remote start with alarm and nothing but issues with the alarm that they failed to resolve, but the biggest beef though is their constant bashing of other installers.
> Funny story about the Red Deer Visions, the ex-wife had a remote start installed in her car, about a year later started having issues with it so she took it in for them to look at. The installer comes out to talk to her and asks her where she got it installed cause whoever did it did a horrible job. She pulls out her receipt and says it was installed here. lol


Yep, kinda sounds like the Visions visits I have had as well. I also always find their sales staff to be underinformed and overly pushy. Not a good way to do business in my books. I am also beyond what they carry now for brand level so I don't even bother with them anymore. Problem is there really is nowhere around here to obtain what I want it seems alot of times. I find more and more of my purchases need to come via Canada Post and the internet. Quite sad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

james2266 said:


> I find more and more of my purchases need to come via Canada Post and the internet. Quite sad.


lol I find the same thing.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i would go and talk to shaughn and see what he says


----------



## s-money (Jun 16, 2012)

Honestly I'm not familiar with that piece, the best person to talk to about setup and Tuning would be Chris Shaw at Vibe Car Audio. Dude is a past IASCA competitor and has been an IASCA judge.

As far as us bashing other installers? in the 8 years I've ran the shop in Red Deer it's never happened to my knowledge, and if it did said basher would get a reprimand. I don't tolerate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

s-money said:


> Honestly I'm not familiar with that piece, the best person to talk to about setup and Tuning would be Chris Shaw at Vibe Car Audio. Dude is a past IASCA competitor and has been an IASCA judge.
> 
> As far as us bashing other installers? in the 8 years I've ran the shop in Red Deer it's never happened to my knowledge, and if it did said basher would get a reprimand. I don't tolerate it.


Thanks, I'll give Chris a call.

The last couple of times I've been in the Red Deer store I haven't heard any bashing, but then again, after the issues I've had with past installs I don't discuss installs there. I don't avoid them if there are good sales on, bought my Alpine HU there and my latest TV. I was going to have a complete rewire done there, but after my past issues I decided to go else where


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

s-money said:


> Honestly I'm not familiar with that piece, the best person to talk to about setup and Tuning would be Chris Shaw at Vibe Car Audio. Dude is a past IASCA competitor and has been an IASCA judge.
> 
> As far as us bashing other installers? in the 8 years I've ran the shop in Red Deer it's never happened to my knowledge, and if it did said basher would get a reprimand. I don't tolerate it.


hey good to see you on here buddy 

guys, i know you may have had bad experiences with visions in the past, but i would give S-money a chance, hes a stand up guy and i think judging by his reply, you can tell hes honest and will try to help however you can. EH??!?!?!?!?


----------



## s-money (Jun 16, 2012)

Bing, eh? really?


----------



## s-money (Jun 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, I'll give Chris a call.
> 
> The last couple of times I've been in the Red Deer store I haven't heard any bashing, but then again, after the issues I've had with past installs I don't discuss installs there. I don't avoid them if there are good sales on, bought my Alpine HU there and my latest TV. I was going to have a complete rewire done there, but after my past issues I decided to go else where


There's two Chris's there, so make sure you get Mr. Shaw. 
their number is (403)309-3535

If there's anything I can help you with I'm at the shop Tue-Sat 9-5.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

s-money said:


> There's two Chris's there, so make sure you get Mr. Shaw.
> their number is (403)309-3535
> 
> If there's anything I can help you with I'm at the shop Tue-Sat 9-5.


Hey welcome aboard s-money! Anyone that is recommended by the man Bing, is aces in my books. Like I stated earlier, I have had no dealings with your Visions but the installs I have had done here in Calgary have left some to be desired and I have always felt pressured to buy by the sales staff here. I also do find I usually know more about the products I am looking at than the people there. Maybe your shop is indeed different. If I'm ever passing through I might just stop in and say hi. I do most of my work myself now as I just don't trust alot of guys down here outside of Mobile Solutions of Calgary and to be honest, they are a little costly for my budget usually. It is nice that they will help out in key areas that I just don't have the tools or they will just simply do it much better than I.


----------



## s-money (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes Larry and Sue are great people, in fact I was offered a job there when they first opened up but a move was not in my cards at the time. Rory is (was) a Visions installer for many years. 

You know it's funny, I find as I get older, and the longer I do this job (19 years and counting) your install style can change, to the point you look at something you did a year or two ago and ask yourself, did I really do that? It's the path to self improvement. I will readily admit I'm not the best fabricator, but I can wire anything, remote start anything, and I know my way around an o'scope and RTA.

If you don't get anywhere with Vibe, come see me and we'll set up something on a Monday when I don't have to worry about day to day work and figure out ourselves.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

I should have gone with my first instinct and gone with a new HU instead of adding the DSP... too much to do. I'm gonna sell the Minidsp and cda-117


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I should have gone with my first instinct and gone with a new HU instead of adding the DSP... too much to do. I'm gonna sell the Minidsp and cda-117


Sorry to hear this. I guess DSP are not for everyone. They do require some time and knowledge for sure. I do, however, feel that no vehicle is done without one really. You can get pretty good without one but for me I just can't get the sound I want without one. I actually have a supposedly vastly better one coming to me as I type this. I can't wait. I hope it doesn't take me two years right back to where I am right now, moderately disappointed. If you want simple but, yet, still good tunes, I would suggest a Pioneer P80rs or maybe find a used 800PRS/880PRS. The latter are supposed to be a little better I hear. I had an 880PRS before and to be honest, I have been trying to get back to what I had before with it - zero noise floor. I have, supposedly, a tonne better equipment than I had back then and I know it most definitely is vastly more expensive. I am starting to learn that more expensive doesn't necessarily mean better especially when it comes to speakers and amps. It's an expensive lesson however.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i ALWAYS try to do an aftermarket deck if the car allows it...to me, depenst matter how many things you do on the stock hu, in the end, on 99 percent of the cars, you require a whole lot more work, tuning and still often cant get as consistent good sound as say, even a 200 dollar single din unit. 

i would try to do a simple single din and keep the dsp. 

b


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> i ALWAYS try to do an aftermarket deck if the car allows it...to me, depenst matter how many things you do on the stock hu, in the end, on 99 percent of the cars, you require a whole lot more work, tuning and still often cant get as consistent good sound as say, even a 200 dollar single din unit.
> 
> i would try to do a simple single din and keep the dsp.
> 
> b


What he said


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> i ALWAYS try to do an aftermarket deck if the car allows it...to me, depenst matter how many things you do on the stock hu, in the end, on 99 percent of the cars, you require a whole lot more work, tuning and still often cant get as consistent good sound as say, even a 200 dollar single din unit.
> 
> i would try to do a simple single din and keep the dsp.
> 
> b


I do have an aftermarket HU now, I have the Alpine cda-117, but not overly fond of the sq on it that's why I got the miniDSP. But just seems to be too much to get it setup correctly. I've played with it a few hours now and always make it sound worse. I would like something with preset eq settings, they usually give me the SQ I'm looking for.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah going active with DSP really requires some experience and knowledge. if you know how to use it, you can find a tuner even if he/she doesnt know the mini dsp, just sit in the passenger seat, they tell you to do this, you do it for them.  

did you try Shaughn's recommendation?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> yeah going active with DSP really requires some experience and knowledge. if you know how to use it, you can find a tuner even if he/she doesnt know the mini dsp, just sit in the passenger seat, they tell you to do this, you do it for them.
> 
> did you try Shaughn's recommendation?


No, I feel that the MiniDSP is more than I want to spend in time. But I did notice Visions has the Pioneer 80PRS, I do like the autoEQ and auto TA modes on that unit.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

tobe honest, once you go computer controlled DSP, i dont know how anyone can go back to doing adjustments on a headunit with a 4 line display...its maddening


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> tobe honest, once you go computer controlled DSP, i dont know how anyone can go back to doing adjustments on a headunit with a 4 line display...its maddening


It's just something I don't have the time to learn correctly right now. I'll let Pioneer set it up for me. lol
Now I guess only thing I need to decide is if I'm gonna buy locally or save $60 and order off of eBay.
I like the idea of built in bluetooth and a mic with the 80PRS

Edit: On a side note, I've been playing around with the graphic eq on the 117 and have got it to sound the best since I've had it...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

bah, there is no such thing as not enough time. find someone knolwegeble, pay him a lil and sit in the car as he gives you reocmmendations and explain to you why. you will get the hang of it quick 

b


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> bah, there is no such thing as not enough time. find someone knolwegeble, pay him a lil and sit in the car as he gives you reocmmendations and explain to you why. you will get the hang of it quick
> 
> b


I already offered exactly this and thought we had a meeting set up. I was actually looking forward to chatting with someone local and in person.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2012)

james2266 said:


> I already offered exactly this and thought we had a meeting set up. I was actually looking forward to chatting with someone local and in person.


Oh, we'll still meet. Even if I get the Pioneer (impossible to find locally) I'll need help fine tuning. If I can't find one I need a hand figuring out the Parametric EQ on the cda-117


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, we'll still meet. Even if I get the Pioneer (impossible to find locally) I'll need help fine tuning. If I can't find one I need a hand figuring out the Parametric EQ on the cda-117


Offer's still open. Just contact me here with a phone number and a place and I'll be there if I can. Always lok forward to talking to guys that appreciate good sound and not just being as loud as they can. Never know maybe I will learn something too


----------

